# Live Expansion Draft Update Thread!



## Jamel Irief

I will be updating this threads with the Bobcats pick as they are announced in a couple of minutes.


----------



## Charlotte_______

What ? Thats my job!!!

:laugh:


----------



## Jamel Irief

Ok then do it then, just making sure it gets done.


----------



## shroombal

They seem overjoyed...They really wanted Okafor or Howard bad.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

it's 7:13 and still not one player mentioned


----------



## Charlotte_______

Just talk about scouting right now


----------



## JGKoblenz

Keep me updated, I can't watch this here in Brazil.


----------



## Ghost

[I really hope they get Gerwald Wallace and give him some playing time.


----------



## arenas809

David Stern has a trade to announce...


----------



## shroombal

Pick the first player...yap in between!!!


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> David Stern has a trade to announce...


nothing we dont already know about


----------



## Enigma

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> David Stern has a trade to announce...


Was it the Clipper/Bobcat deal?


----------



## KG4MVP2

i hope they pick jason kapono


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>Enigma</b>!
> 
> 
> Was it the Clipper/Bobcat deal?


I think he's just being an ***.


----------



## VinceCarter15

Aight im waiting for an update


----------



## KG4MVP2

when are they going to pick?


----------



## Jamel Irief

So far the only thing they've said worth mentioning is that that they will pick Okafor or Howard, but that's not really much of a news flash.

Never mind they just announced the players- Lonny Baxter.


----------



## tdizzle

I hate how NBA.com now charges you for everything. I wish for like the expansion draft they would make it free for everyone so that those who are interested but aren't fortuante to have NBATV or NBA League Pass could keep up on the developments. I can't even find a draft-tracker anywhere on line.


----------



## Peja Vu

How much time is there between picks?


----------



## Charlotte_______

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> So far the only thing they've said worth mentioning is that that they will pick Okafor or Howard, but that's not really much of a news flash.
> 
> Never mind they just announced the players- Lonny Baxter.


Man they were just going to announce it and my computer froze!!!


----------



## Charlie Brown

http://www.nba.com/bobcats/

free live webcast


----------



## Jamel Irief

Baxter- RFA
Bremer- RFA
Primoz Brezrec
Maurcie Carter that was on the Lakers from LSU- RFA
Drobnjak
Desmond Ferguson- RFA


----------



## VinceCarter15

Good first pick in Baxter


----------



## Weasel

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> Baxter- RFA
> Bremer- RFA
> Primoz Brezrec
> Maurcie Carter that was on the Lakers from LSU- RFA
> Drobnjak
> Desmond Ferguson- RFA


http://www.nba.com/bobcats/expansion_selection_players.html


----------



## shaqkobejackson

.


----------



## MJG

> Originally posted by <b>VinceCarter15</b>!
> Good first pick in Baxter


He's a RFA, so they don't actually get him.


----------



## tdizzle

> Originally posted by <b>VinceCarter15</b>!
> Good first pick in Baxter


I'm suprised they didn't take Juan Dixon from the Wizards list of available players. He's young, a solid player, and has a small contract. Seemed like a perfect fit. Guess the Bobcats felt differently.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Well its a commercial break.

So far the picked Drobnjak, Brezrec and a bunch of players that are now unrestricted free agents.

After each pick Bickerstaff and Tapscott talk about the players, but when JR Bremer was picked they just said "I suggest we move on" :laugh: Guess they don't plan on resigning him.

More players-

Marcus Fizer- RFA First player to get a applause from the crowd :laugh:

Richie Frahm- another RFA


----------



## Brian34Cook

Marcuuuuuuuuuuuus Fizzzzzzzerrrrrrrrrrr

Richie Frahm


----------



## shroombal

Hunter and Kapono


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> Primoz Brezrec


Whew, no James Jones:grinning:


----------



## tdizzle

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> He's a RFA, so they don't actually get him.


I guess the player now becomes a unrestricted free agent, at least thats how I understood it. So could a player like Lonny Baxter end up "resigning" with the Wizards for a new contract or any other NBA team for that matter?


----------



## Jamel Irief

Brandon Hunter
Kapono
Zaza Pachulia- Bickerstaff hinted that he is going to be traded
Aleksander Pavolivic- See Pachulia


----------



## Enigma

> Originally posted by <b>shroombal</b>!
> Hunter and Kapono


Lindsey, Steven, or Brandon?


----------



## Cris

I Cant Wait To See This Starting Line Up


----------



## Cris

F Lonny Baxter Washington 
G J.R. Bremer Golden State 
C Primoz Brezec Indiana 
G Maurice Carter New Orleans 
C Predrag Drobnjak L.A. Clippers 
F Desmond Ferguson Portland 
F Marcus Fizer Chicago 
G Richie Frahm Seattle 
F Brandon Hunter Boston 
F Jason Kapono Cleveland 
F-C Zaza Pachulia Orlando 
F Aleksandar Pavlovic Utah


----------



## schub

> Originally posted by <b>tdizzle</b>!
> 
> 
> I guess the player now becomes a unrestricted free agent, at least thats how I understood it. So could a player like Lonny Baxter end up "resigning" with the Wizards for a new contract or any other NBA team for that matter?


They can sign with anyone but the team that left them unrestricted. So Baxter is free to sign anywhere but Washington.


----------



## Enigma

> Originally posted by <b>Enigma</b>!
> 
> 
> Lindsey, Steven, or Brandon?


Nevermind


----------



## Pure Scorer

So they don't get the RFA's? 

I was under the impression that or they have a chance to sign them if they want to but don't have to?


----------



## IggytoWiz_at5

so the draft is over?


----------



## Cris

nvm


----------



## tdizzle

If the Bobcats were smart they would keep Aleksandar Pavlovic & Zaza Pachulia.

Maby they have a deal with the Jazz and Magic where the Bobcats end up getting draft picks or money in order not to keep those players. Thats all I could think because if I were the Bobcats I would like to keep those players.


Aleksandar Pavlovic:


----------



## schub

> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> So they don't get the RFA's?
> 
> I was under the impression that or they have a chance to sign them if they want to but don't have to?


The Bobcats can sign them. The old team can't.


----------



## Pure Scorer

Who else thinks Fizer is going to tear it up and make the bulls look like retards?


----------



## JNice

I think the Bobcats have already taken about 2/3 of the NBA's white guys .. :laugh:


----------



## MagnusPinus

> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> Who else thinks Fizer is going to tear it up and make the bulls look like retards?


I think Marcus will be the star of this team..Expect him to put 15+ points a game easily.. maybe even 20.


----------



## Schilly

huh hhhuhu....The only players under contrract start with P


----------



## Captain Obvious

Does anybody know what kind of trade Zaza is rumored to be involved in?


----------



## Cris

SAMPSON
:laugh:


----------



## Charlotte_______

Jamal Sampson, excited about yay!


----------



## Jamel Irief

Of the RFA's they talked like they really wanted to sign Carter, Frahm and Fizer. The non-RFAs were Brezec, Drobnjak, Hunter, Kapono, Pachulia and Pavlovic... but they practically said Pachulia and Pavlovic will be traded in a couple of days.

Jamal Sampson just got picked :upset: and of course they are talking highly about him

Tamar Slay- RFA


----------



## Charlotte_______

Slay baby


----------



## shroombal

Tamar Slay!


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> Who else thinks Fizer is going to tear it up and make the bulls look like retards?


The Bulls don't need Fizer's help to look like retards.


----------



## Charlotte_______

theron smith?????????? what?


----------



## MagnusPinus

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> The Bulls don't need Fizer's help to look like retards.



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Charlotte_______

jeff trpagnier


----------



## MemphisX

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> theron smith?????????? what?


YES!!!!!!!!!!!

:rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :gbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana:


----------



## Jamel Irief

YES!!!! MY BOY TREPAGNIER GOT PICKED!!! GIVE HIM A SHOT CHARLOTTE!!!


----------



## Charlotte_______

gerald wallace!!!!!


----------



## shroombal

gerald wallace!!!


----------



## Peja Vu

Goodluck with the Bobcats, GWall


----------



## Johnny Mac

You had to know Wallace was coming.


----------



## Charlotte_______

jahadi white


----------



## Cris

F Lonny Baxter Washington 
G J.R. Bremer Golden State 
C Primoz Brezec Indiana 
G Maurice Carter New Orleans 
C Predrag Drobnjak L.A. Clippers 
F Desmond Ferguson Portland 
F Marcus Fizer Chicago 
G Richie Frahm Seattle 
F Brandon Hunter Boston 
F Jason Kapono Cleveland 
F-C Zaza Pachulia Orlando 
F Aleksandar Pavlovic Utah 
F Jamal Sampson L.A. Lakers 
G Tamar Slay New Jersey 
F Theron Smith Memphis 
G Jeff Trepagnier Denver 
F Gerald Wallace Sacramento 


JAHADI


----------



## dork

come on charlotte, take alvin williams..


----------



## Captain Obvious

Loren Woods


----------



## Charlotte_______

future 1st rounder and money for taking jahidi


----------



## GNG

HUZZAH! Memphis keeps Troy Bell!


----------



## MagnusPinus

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> jahadi white


I'm wondering why... Maybe a trade with phx is coming?!?


----------



## JNice

Jamal Sampson can shoot? Who told them that?


----------



## Pure Scorer

Trepagnier isn't all that bad. If they keep him he could serve as a pretty decent backup. Wallace should start. 
Charlotte shouldn't be that bad for this season, but I'm really interested to see what other deals they make.. Hopefully they don't pull a Vancouver Grizzlies and trade a future 1st round pick (Darko) for Otis Thorpe


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> You had to know Wallace was coming.


Of course.


----------



## tdizzle

*Bobcats to draft Utah's Pavlovic for Cavaliers (6-22-04)*



> With Trader Bob Whitsitt out of the league, maybe Charlotte Bobcats general manager Bernie Bickerstaff can pick up the moniker "Trader Bernie."
> 
> Bickerstaff appears to be on the verge of his second straight deal in as many days.
> 
> Two league sources told Insider that the Bobcats will select Utah Jazz forward Sasha Pavlovic in tonight's expansion draft. Those same sources claim that the Bobcats will then turn around and send Pavlovic to the Cavaliers for a future first-round pick.
> 
> The lottery protected first-round pick is believed to be the one that the Toronto Raptors owe the Cavaliers as part of the Lamond Murray deal two years ago. The Cavaliers don't have to send a player back in the trade because they own a trade exception that covers Pavlovic's salary.
> 
> The Bobcats declined comment for the story.


----------



## shroombal

so far...

C - White
PF - Howard
SF - Fizer
SG - Wallace
PG - who???


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Jamal Sampson can shoot? Who told them that?


Lol they said the same thing about Zaza. According to Bernie Zaza can hit the 15-16 foot jumper :laugh: .


----------



## Charlotte_______

Looking for a PG, 

I finshed his sentence right when he said it


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> future 1st rounder and money for taking jahidi


ahh, thought so. good deal for the Suns.


----------



## lastlaugh

If that is the case then look for a trade with Danny Ainge and Boston.
He is trying to turn the Celtics into the all white NBA team.

I am glad JR Bremer was picked. I hope he gets to play and gets a chance to show his stuff.



> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> I think the Bobcats have already taken about 2/3 of the NBA's white guys .. :laugh:


----------



## Cris

F Lonny Baxter Washington 
G J.R. Bremer Golden State 
C Primoz Brezec Indiana 
G Maurice Carter New Orleans 
C Predrag Drobnjak L.A. Clippers 
F Desmond Ferguson Portland 
F Marcus Fizer Chicago 
G Richie Frahm Seattle 
F Brandon Hunter Boston 
F Jason Kapono Cleveland 
F-C Zaza Pachulia Orlando 
F Aleksandar Pavlovic Utah 
F Jamal Sampson L.A. Lakers 
G Tamar Slay New Jersey 
F Theron Smith Memphis 
G Jeff Trepagnier Denver 
F Gerald Wallace Sacramento 
C Jahidi White Phoenix 
C Loren Woods Miami


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> I am glad JR Bremer was picked. I hope he gets to play and gets a chance to show his stuff.


Bremer isn't going to be kept.


----------



## -33-

wow...i think we all knew Charlotte would struggle, but man, they might struggle for double digit wins right now...


----------



## IggytoWiz_at5

No Juan Dixon?


----------



## Captain Obvious

how many more picks are they making?


----------



## LionOfJudah

Come on Danny Fortson! :clap:

Charlotte needs some rebounding


----------



## -33-

they just ruined Miami's dynasty...

Loren Woods...you will be missed....


----------



## Charlotte_______

I think there done


----------



## MagnusPinus

No Quyntello?? Bad mistake.. They lost a star.


----------



## Pacers Fan

WTF? The Bobcats backcourt really sucks. And no Juan Dixon or Troy Bell?


----------



## Schilly

> Originally posted by <b>MagnusPinus</b>!
> No Quyntello?? Bad mistake.. They lost a star.


He wasn't high enough to be a star yet, just a sattelite drifting around.


----------



## Cris

Contract The Bobcats


----------



## GNG

Whoever Charlotte takes at #2 is automatically the rookie of the year.

Their lack of a point guard is intriguing...


----------



## Captain Obvious

Why didn't they take guys like Dixon, Bell, Woods, etc? This doesn't make any sense, those guys are young and cheap, what more do they want?


----------



## JGKoblenz

Come on, we all know that is not the team that will play in the next season, we will see some trades before it's all finished.


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> F Lonny Baxter Washington
> G J.R. Bremer Golden State
> C Primoz Brezec Indiana
> G Maurice Carter New Orleans
> C Predrag Drobnjak L.A. Clippers
> F Desmond Ferguson Portland
> F Marcus Fizer Chicago
> G Richie Frahm Seattle
> F Brandon Hunter Boston
> F Jason Kapono Cleveland
> F-C Zaza Pachulia Orlando
> F Aleksandar Pavlovic Utah
> F Jamal Sampson L.A. Lakers
> G Tamar Slay New Jersey
> F Theron Smith Memphis
> G Jeff Trepagnier Denver
> F Gerald Wallace Sacramento
> 
> 
> JAHADI


Is this the entire team for tonight?


----------



## shroombal

Marcus Fizer is now the star of their team...


----------



## Cris

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Is this the entire team for tonight?


F Lonny Baxter Washington 
G J.R. Bremer Golden State 
C Primoz Brezec Indiana 
G Maurice Carter New Orleans 
C Predrag Drobnjak L.A. Clippers 
F Desmond Ferguson Portland 
F Marcus Fizer Chicago 
G Richie Frahm Seattle 
F Brandon Hunter Boston 
F Jason Kapono Cleveland 
F-C Zaza Pachulia Orlando 
F Aleksandar Pavlovic Utah 
F Jamal Sampson L.A. Lakers 
G Tamar Slay New Jersey 
F Theron Smith Memphis 
G Jeff Trepagnier Denver 
F Gerald Wallace Sacramento 
C Jahidi White Phoenix 
C Loren Woods Miami


----------



## MJG

That's it? I wasn't able to follow it live really, but looking at things, I'm glad I didn't. They'll obviously make some changes, but there's a lot of young, cheap, talented guys out there they really missed out on.


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Is this the entire team for tonight?


Loren Woods is on the team as well.


----------



## Weasel

So is that it? Did they only take those 19 players...


----------



## hypersonic5

5 centers and 10 forwards?


----------



## jmk

Wow. Looks like management down there in Charlotte isn't too smart. That's a pretty horrible list of players they took. How could they possibly not take Juanny?


----------



## shroombal

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> Wow. Looks like management down there in Charlotte isn't too smart. That's a pretty horrible list of players they took. How could they possibly not take Juanny?


Well Juan wasn't a restricted FA so he would count against cap.


----------



## pdogg84

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> Wow. Looks like management down there in Charlotte isn't too smart. That's a pretty horrible list of players they took. How could they possibly not take Juanny?


You got that right. Where is Juan Dixon and Courtney Alexander.


----------



## Ballscientist

they are going to waive most of them.


----------



## jmk

> Originally posted by <b>shroombal</b>!
> 
> 
> Well Juan wasn't a restricted FA so he would count against cap.


Wow! Juan would cost a whole $1.1 million against the cap. What a great reason to not pick him?!


----------



## Cris

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> Wow. Looks like management down there in Charlotte isn't too smart. That's a pretty horrible list of players they took. How could they possibly not take Juanny?





> Kerry Kittles, Eddie Jones, Antoine Walker and their high-salaried, unprotected brethren can breathe a sigh of relief. The Charlotte Bobcats don't want them in Tuesday's expansion draft.
> 
> 
> "We aren't taking any big contracts," coach and general manager Bernie Bickerstaff said Monday. "We aren't taking any contracts that are longer than two years."



link


----------



## dork

Hey u guys, Maybe dixon, bell and woods was not even exposed...Did u think about that? All the internet lists are pure speculation and not fact.


----------



## Kicito

WTF !!

I don't understand, they pick 19 players but will only keep 8 of them. This make no sense at all. I mean . . . i don't see any player with a special trade value, or maybe it's just me  

If you want 8 players, you don't need to pick 19. Just take the 14 you have to, and deal with it !


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>pdogg84</b>!
> 
> 
> You got that right. Where is Juan Dixon and Courtney Alexander.


I would have taken these two as well. 

Interesting that they picked 5 centers and 10 forwards, yet they want Okafor in the draft. They have to have some trades lined up.


----------



## LionOfJudah

> Originally posted by <b>shroombal</b>!
> 
> 
> Well Juan wasn't a restricted FA so he would count against cap.


He's a decent player tho so it shouldn't matter if he does or not.


Them not taking a PG gives me the feeling they have their eyes on one this draft....


----------



## SKiP

They are taking Dwight Howard with the #2 pick and they traded away their second round pick. 

They're going to definitely sign a point guard. Who do you think they'll get?


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> He's a decent player tho so it shouldn't matter if he does or not.
> 
> 
> Them not taking a PG gives me the feeling they have their eyes on one this draft....


It does make me wonder!! 

Isn't Bremer a pg?


----------



## SKiP

The Bobcats aren't going to sign Bremer.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

come on!!!!! wheres Eddie Jones!


----------



## LionOfJudah

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> It does make me wonder!!
> 
> Isn't Bremer a pg?


If you want to call him that.... :laugh:

I'm with most people who've already said that they won't keep him. There will be a better PG available through free agency so why keep JR?


----------



## Kicito

Anybody knows what they salary cap looks like now ?

Cause with this team, i think they can be pretty active on the FA market.


----------



## SKiP

The main free agent the Bobcats are looking at has to be a PG. Why else wouldn't they draft guys like Troy Bell or Juan Dixon?


----------



## shroombal

> Originally posted by <b>Kicito</b>!
> WTF !!
> 
> I don't understand, they pick 19 players but will only keep 8 of them. This make no sense at all. I mean . . . i don't see any player with a special trade value, or maybe it's just me
> 
> If you want 8 players, you don't need to pick 19. Just take the 14 you have to, and deal with it !


I bet many of them will be not given contracts and some others will be traded...such as pachulia and pavlovic.

But they picked that many since they aren't sure of the contract status of many of them, and they will likely select the cheaper players to have room for other veterans.


----------



## MJG

> Originally posted by <b>Kicito</b>!
> Anybody knows what they salary cap looks like now ?
> 
> Cause with this team, i think they can be pretty active on the FA market.


Heh they probably have a total payroll of $3 million if they cut Jahidi and don't keep the RFAs.


----------



## IggytoWiz_at5

They better sign a vet PG


----------



## Yao Mania

Ok here's a more clear picture, I sorted this out from http://www.nba.com/features/expansion_draft2004.html

C Jahidi White Phoenix
C Primoz Brezec Indiana 
C Predrag Drobnjak L.A. Clippers 
F Brandon Hunter Boston 
F Jason Kapono Cleveland 
F-C Zaza Pachulia Orlando 
F Aleksandar Pavlovic Utah 
F Jamal Sampson L.A. Lakers 
F Theron Smith Memphis 
F Gerald Wallace Sacramento 

Unrestricted FAs
F Lonny Baxter* Washington 
G J.R. Bremer* Golden State 
G Maurice Carter* New Orleans 
F Desmond Ferguson* Portland 
F Marcus Fizer* Chicago 
G Richie Frahm* Seattle 
G Tamar Slay* New Jersey 
G Jeff Trepagnier* Denver 
C Loren Woods* 

Considering they have no guards at all under contract I would assume they will make some trades. And they still plan to draft either Okafor or Howard? wow...
I think they will try to sign Frahm, Fizer, and Trepagnier, but that's my opinion.


----------



## jmk

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link


What does what I said have to do with that blurb? Juan is neither a big contract nor a long one.


----------



## Drewbs

Perhaps they will draft Livingston with #2 rather than HOward or Okafor. Of course that would really be a shame since they could have drafted Shaun with the 4th pick..


----------



## Conley2385

I think they did a very nice job, they got a very nice player in Gerald Wallace, who i think will be the only name of any consequence for the future of this team.

So Basically we can figure that they have Dwight Howard and Gerald Wallace to build around. (i seriously expect him to bustout, and be one if not the best player on this team next year)

I also really like Sasha Pavlovic, but it sounds like hes gone to Cleveland.

Everyone else that they keep off this list, will just fill roles for a couple years, and you never know a couple might turn into keepers.

The lack of a PG looks like it will be addressed in F/A and you never know who they may sway to come to Charlotte to get some playing time.

The Bobcats are pretty lucky, they are the first expansion team in this era of extremely young players who spend 3-4 years rotting on the end of benches, before becoming solid players elsewhere. The talent level in the NBA is higher than ever (whether people want to believe it or not), and that also helps the Bobcats in my view.


----------



## Tragedy

> Originally posted by <b>Conley2385</b>!
> I think they did a very nice job, they got a very nice player in Gerald Wallace, who i think will be the only name of any consequence for the future of this team.
> 
> So Basically we can figure that they have Dwight Howard and Gerald Wallace to build around. (i seriously expect him to bustout, and be one if not the best player on this team next year)
> 
> I also really like Sasha Pavlovic, but it sounds like hes gone to Cleveland.
> 
> Everyone else that they keep off this list, will just fill roles for a couple years, and you never know a couple might turn into keepers.
> 
> The lack of a PG looks like it will be addressed in F/A and you never know who they may sway to come to Charlotte to get some playing time.
> 
> The Bobcats are pretty lucky, they are the first expansion team in this era of extremely young players who spend 3-4 years rotting on the end of benches, before becoming solid players elsewhere. The talent level in the NBA is higher than ever (whether people want to believe it or not), and that also helps the Bobcats in my view.


Im gettin that same feeling man.


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>Conley2385</b>!
> The Bobcats are pretty lucky, they are the first expansion team in this era of extremely young players who spend 3-4 years rotting on the end of benches, before becoming solid players elsewhere. The talent level in the NBA is higher than ever (whether people want to believe it or not), and that also helps the Bobcats in my view.


Exactly. Think about how the Grizzlies and Raptors got ripped off by having to share the players in the expansion draft pool, getting the 7th and 8th draft picks, and not allowed a #1 pick until the recent yrs.


----------



## ATM

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly. Think about how the Grizzlies and Raptors got ripped off by having to share the players in the expansion draft pool, getting the 7th and 8th draft picks, and not allowed a #1 pick until the recent yrs.


The Raptors did get screwed, we had the #1 pick in Iverson's draft, but we got demoted to the 2 spot and Marcus Camby. Plus if we had the #4 pick in that draft as opposed to the #8, we would have been able to snag a man named Kevin Garnett!
Rough I tells ya.


----------



## FSH

not a bad draft but why the heck didnt they get Juan Dixon?


----------



## KG4MVP2

they are going to be lucky to win 15 games and i wonder why they didnt get dixon. They must be thinking about drafting livingston or trading for a pg.


----------



## Kicito

So here is a sum up :

C Jahidi White Phoenix $5 884 500
C Primoz Brezec Indiana $1 554 326
C Predrag Drobnjak L.A. Clippers $2 812 500
F Brandon Hunter Boston $620 046
F Jason Kapono Cleveland $620 046 
F-C Zaza Pachulia Orlando $620 046 
F Aleksandar Pavlovic Utah $1 191 000
F Jamal Sampson L.A. Lakers $620 046
F Theron Smith Memphis $620 046
F Gerald Wallace Sacramento $1 377 045

Salary cap : $15 919 601 (salaries from HoopsHype)

Considering, they gave hints about possible trades of Pachulia (which team ??) and Pavlovic (done deal with the Cavs), that woud make a salary cap of $14 108 555.

That means they now have about $16 000 000 to play with !! Guess they want to get Kobe and some PG !! lol !!


----------



## Conley2385

> Originally posted by <b>KG4MVP2</b>!
> they are going to be lucky to win 15 games and i wonder why they didnt get dixon. They must be thinking about drafting livingston or trading for a pg.


As someone stated before, we are not 100% sure that Dixon was even exposed, as no "official List" was ever released. 

Second, what would Juan Dixon do maybe give you 17 wins instead of 15?

This upcoming season is a wash, heck the next 2-3 seasons have already been packed in. All they are doing right now is starting to lay the groundwork for about 4 years from now.

This is what the team will look like in about 3 years.
Gerald Wallace
Dwight Howard
05 Lottery Pick
06 Lottery Pick
Free Agents


----------



## Odomiles

I think there's a possibility they could trade Pachulia for a mid-Secound Round pick and pick up a back-up PG (Chris Duhon?). Right now they're looking really thin at the 1 and 2. I don't think they can totally depend on Free Agency to fix that. That's what the Cavs thought last summer and they ended up with Kevin Ollie. :dead:


----------



## jokeaward

They must be going after Troy Hudson. "Shoot all you want, at any point in the shot clock!"

If they passed on Juan Dixon, Troy Bell, and Qyntel Woods... well then they deserve to win 15 games.

We probably had out expectations too high, and Dixon or whoever wouldn't make that much difference. But Juan Dixon or Maurice Carter? I didn't even know Carter existed. Aren't you trying to win fans? Who would cheer for Jamal Sampson or Primoz Brezec on a 13-win team rather than Dixon or Bell on a 20-win team? And you shouldn't just strand your pick on a dreadful team. Look at Stoudamire and Reeves.

At least they got Wallace. He can do more than dunk, right? :uhoh:


----------



## LA68

Gerald Wallace will play 40 mins a night if he can. J Dixon plays the same position so where would he fit in ?

Dixon should have learned some point skills, he could have started with Wallace and and that would have been some back court. 

Little shooting guards who cannot run the point are a dime a dozen and don't serve a useful purpose. They are too short to defend their position. And they cannot fill in if the point gets hurt.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Not picking Troy Bell was a stupid, stupid move, IMO.


----------



## Kicito

Don' know if it's already have been post on this board, but I found this on another bobcats forum, that's ESPN insider's analysis on the X-draft :

Predicted keepers:

Gerald Wallace (SG)
Jason Kapono (SF)
Theron Smith (SF)
Brandon Hunter (PF)
Primoz Brezec ( C )
Jamal Sampson (PF/C)
Tamar Slay (SG/SF)* is a unrestricted free agent

Traded

Peja Drobjnak ( C ) to Utah for the #21 pick
Aleksandar Pavlovic (SG/SF) to the Cavs for a future first round pick
Zaur Pachulia ( C )

Waived
Jahidi White ( C )

Not signed

Marcus Fizer (PF) Projected as too expensive
Jeff Trepangnier (G)
Lonnie Baxter (PF)
JR Bremer (PG)
Maurice Carter (SG)
Desmond Ferguson (SG)
Richie Frahm (PG) notes that Cats may be interested
Loren Woods ( C )

That would mean the salary cap is about $6 mil. Which leaves a lot of money to pick up some pretty good players THIS summer.


----------



## MJG

> Originally posted by <b>LA68</b>!
> Gerald Wallace will play 40 mins a night if he can. J Dixon plays the same position so where would he fit in ?


Wallace is a SF, Dixon is a SG -- they don't play the same position.


----------



## Public Defender

> Originally posted by <b>Kicito</b>!
> 
> That would mean the salary cap is about $6 mil. Which leaves a lot of money to pick up some pretty good players THIS summer.


Thanks, this hadn't been posted. 

The way the Bobcats played the expansion draft was extremely gutsy. They're basically banking on being able to swing some interesting trades and make some noise in the free agent market this summer. Very interesting. 

As a fan of another team looking to be active this summer (Blazers), I like what the Bobcats are doing. They're going to be the wildcard when any player's future is discussed. Lots of money available, all the playing time in the world, and a brand new franchise for a player to put his stamp on. I could see Kobe being very intrigued, among others.


----------



## wild_style

i dont understand a lot of the picks,
theron smith over troy bell, especially without picking up any point guard?
no qyntell woods?
no juan dixon?
and for a team that has the #2 pick, which should be a big man.... they pick 5 centers and 10 forwards? i hope alot of moves are coming


----------



## BullFan16

> Originally posted by <b>wild_style</b>!
> i dont understand a lot of the picks,
> theron smith over troy bell, especially without picking up any point guard?
> no qyntell woods?
> no juan dixon?
> and for a team that has the #2 pick, which should be a big man.... they pick 5 centers and 10 forwards? i hope alot of moves are coming



good point:yes:


----------



## Odomiles

I think there is some logic behind not picking Troy Bell, believe it or not.

He hasn't shown anything since being picked last year, and he's still under contract for three more years, right? Well, why would the Bobcats want to be stuck with a contract like that when they don't even have confidence that the player will produce? Their goal was to pick up cheap players with short contracts, which they certainly succeeded in doing.


----------



## MarioChalmers

The Bobcats are definitely looking at the future.  But hey, they can sign Gasol if they want.


----------



## FanOfAll8472

> Originally posted by <b>Odomiles</b>!
> I think there is some logic behind not picking Troy Bell, believe it or not.
> 
> He hasn't shown anything since being picked last year, and he's still under contract for three more years, right? Well, why would the Bobcats want to be stuck with a contract like that when they don't even have confidence that the player will produce? Their goal was to pick up cheap players with short contracts, which they certainly succeeded in doing.


That's a bunch of bull. Bell didn't get to play much and he's a scoring point playing with Hubie. Nobody knows how he will turn out because he barely played. You have to give someone like him and heck, every young guy, a bit more time and patience.


----------



## Odomiles

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> 
> That's a bunch of bull. Bell didn't get to play much and he's a scoring point playing with Hubie. Nobody knows how he will turn out because he barely played. You have to give someone like him and heck, every young guy, a bit more time and patience.


How is it bull that a team might not want to be stuck with a player's contract for three years if they haven't seen anything from him yet? They may not have seen much from the other players either, but at least their contracts are cheap and only for one year. You have to be a little more clear.


----------



## jokeaward

OT: Remember when Rodney White was the big player coming to Charlotte? I guess he gets to stay on the Denver bench.


----------

